# New to the forum



## Mhelmandollar (Dec 9, 2011)

Hello everyone. 
I'm new here but am on many other forum. I'm an administrator on a truck forum so I know how it works. 
I have a 11 year old Himalayan and a new 13 week old Savannah. 
Looking to spend quite a bit of time here. 
Mark


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

Welcome Mark 

This is a great forum, lots of fun & knowledgable people . I spend entirely too much time here, time just flies by lol


----------



## Mhelmandollar (Dec 9, 2011)

its kinda funny, i got my first cat at 1 years old (died when I was 22) and have had a cat ever since (48 ). But than you really realize how much you don't know after spending some time on a good forum.
here's Mocha my Himalayan




















this is simba my F3 Savannah


















12 weeks old









Mark


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Mocha is gorgeous!!

And Simba? I want!!

How are they getting along?


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi and welcome Mark. Your kitties are both gorgeous!


----------



## Mhelmandollar (Dec 9, 2011)

thanks for the welcomes,
mocha tolerates Simba. Mocha is 10 years old and was always the only cat. so Simba gets hissed at and slapped a lot. Mocha is very lazy. Doesn't play with any toys. just sleeps and hangs out with me. If he plays its only for a couple minutes. Simba is very active and wants to play with Mocha. when mocha slaps him he goes right to the submissive pose. either right to his back or he will put his head on the ground and butt up in the air. 
also mocha is only 10 lbs he just looks big with all his fur


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow, Mocha is such a handsome boy!! Simba is just too adorable lol, I love the pic of him passed out sleeping on his back 

Thanks for sharing, and again, glad you found this forum, welcome!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Ohh I love the picture of the two of them sitting together... so adorable!


----------



## MystheCat (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh god, the savannah cat is so adorable! I've always wanted one


----------



## Lanae (Dec 12, 2011)

I agree!! that picture of them sitting together is adorable!!!! A little skinny cutie next to a huge chunky fluff ball. haha!


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Lanae said:


> I agree!! that picture of them sitting together is adorable!!!! A little skinny cutie next to a huge chunky fluff ball. haha!


Yep yep.. Such a good pic!


----------



## Mhelmandollar (Dec 9, 2011)

Lanae said:


> I agree!! that picture of them sitting together is adorable!!!! A little skinny cutie next to a huge chunky fluff ball. haha!


What's funny is that mocha is only 10 lbs. when he's wet he looks like a drowned rat. Simba is a little over 4 lbs


----------



## Syrena (Nov 29, 2011)

Welcome tot he forum! Mocha's eyes are stunning! and the picture, where they are together looking outside the door is hillarious!
Mocha needs probably a little bit of time in order to get used to other cat in her surroundings. As your little kitty will get bigger, Mocha will gain more respect! you will see!


----------



## Mhelmandollar (Dec 9, 2011)

Syrena said:


> Welcome tot he forum! Mocha's eyes are stunning!


had better days



















good times


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Mocha, surrounded by his minions. 

All is right in the world. :grin:


----------

